# Temperature



## floris (Sep 11, 2004)

I got a new x800 pro 256mb from asus and enjoyed it so far, but recently I got the feeling the fan might spin up quite hard and the case/cpu gets a few degrees warmer then usual and the gpu feels quite warm too.

My system has been on all day today and I have fan in front and back blowing @ 2000rpm and the cpu is a p4 usually between 20 to 30 degrees in the summer and going up to 40 when stressed (game)

The atitool 0.0.22 shows 49/46 just in windows now and i think this is quite high.
I don't even wanna know how hard it goes when running counter strike source.

I can't find any official documents on average temps and how high they can get etc. 

So .. does someone know?


----------



## foreignkid (Sep 11, 2004)

floris said:
			
		

> I got a new x800 pro 256mb from asus and enjoyed it so far, but recently I got the feeling the fan might spin up quite hard and the case/cpu gets a few degrees warmer then usual and the gpu feels quite warm too.
> 
> My system has been on all day today and I have fan in front and back blowing @ 2000rpm and the cpu is a p4 usually between 20 to 30 degrees in the summer and going up to 40 when stressed (game)
> 
> ...



I believe those temps are alright. Most people like to keep their chips below 70c or so, but i think in most cases GPUs are OK much higher, like almost up to boiling or so.


----------



## zealot`grr (Sep 11, 2004)

your temps are fine


----------

